# NE222 Control Panel



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Evening

In my Bessacarr E540, the control panel won't turn on. There is power coming into the van through the hook up as fridge and microwave are on. But as can't get the control panel on, no lights or water pump so no toilet or water.

Fuses appear ok, the manual mentions a memory battery on the back of the panel but I don't have a clue how to access this.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Evening
> 
> In my Bessacarr E540, the control panel won't turn on. There is power coming into the van through the hook up as fridge and microwave are on. But as can't get the control panel on, no lights or water pump so no toilet or water.
> 
> ...


What is the state of the habitation battery? Is the mains charger switched ON?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

There used to be frequent threads about Swift control panels which needed to be reset. There's one here that may help

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/65-swift-motorhomes/61251-control-panel-not-working.html


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

rayc said:


> What is the state of the habitation battery? Is the mains charger switched ON?


Yes it is, think I will empty the van out and check all the psychical connections


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

philoaks said:


> There used to be frequent threads about Swift control panels which needed to be reset. There's one here that may help
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/65-swift-motorhomes/61251-control-panel-not-working.html


Thanks for that, I did search the forums but that one didn't come up. Will try this evening


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a shame Swift didn't stay with us, they were useful to have, but nothing since October 2010


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Fuses appear ok"

Fuses appear OK? Have you actually checked them? Although they may look all right, they or the fuseholder may have a little corrosion on them.

Might I suggest that you check for voltage either side of each fuse before "emptying the van out and checking all the psychical connections" you may be plesantly surprised.

Electrical fault finding is process of elimination, start at the source i.e. in this occasion the battery and continually work towards the fault. I prefer to use a test lamp, much easier that a meter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used a test LED, much easier to not break, but I think I may have lost it


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

No joy 

Checked all the fuses using a multimeter. Disconnected the control panel as suggested to see if it would reset.

I have power to the sockets, fridge, microwave but with no control panel no lights or water pump.

Going away this weekend then away for a couple of weeks from Tuesday, no chance of getting it sorted by then

Not the end of the world, at least the beers will be cold


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> No joy
> 
> Checked all the fuses using a multimeter. Disconnected the control panel as suggested to see if it would reset.
> 
> ...


What is the state of charge of the leisure battery?


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

rayc said:


> What is the state of charge of the leisure battery?


Put the meter on it was about 11


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe needs a charge to make it operate, but poor if so though :roll: for the short term run a wire to the pump from the LBs.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Put the meter on it was about 11


Sounds flat to me as there is no load on it. There may be a circuit that switches the battery off if the voltage drops to 10.8v.
It may make no difference to your problem but I would at least start off with a charged battery.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Generally speaking*, but bearing in mind that the temperature can make a difference the voltage on a battery being charged will vary between 13 and 14+ volts. A fully charged battery should read 13.8 volts if in good condition, dropping to approximately 12.6 volts when standing.

If you, as I have suggested, gone through a* process of elimination* you must have come to a point where there is no voltage, you will have then eliminated the fault to a particular piece of equipment or an area.

A multimeter is ideal for this however you are continually looking at it for information, whereas a 12v test lamp (once you get used to it) is much better. You can tell the voltage by the brightness of the lamp and quickly move around the vehicle without having to worry about placing a multimeter in a position for you to see.

On an older vehicle the earthing of electrical components causes more problems than anything else.

You say that you have power to fridge, sockets, microwave etc. that is mains power, is there any indication of power in your control panel? if you have no power at the control panel there will be no 12v power to any part of your van lights pump loo etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Judging the brightness of a bulb needs practice.

Something a bit less expensive than this would be nice

This is better priced though
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-LED-d...646207?hash=item4afc8c803f:g:71YAAOSwg3FUhBin

Cheaper still
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Motor...001728?hash=item51e3f78a00:g:2AEAAOSw~oFXHeLC

Not much better/different than a meter though, more of glance to read froma distance if using long probe leads.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest that you pop down the road A21 and ask Glenn in the workshop to have a quick look for you.It maybe something silly that we have all overlooked as we are not physically there.Yes we are talking Johnscross, don't phone or you will get the we are very busy answer.But he would give you 10 mins to have a look, make sure access is clear for him.Weekdays only.

cabby


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

The leisure battery is fully charged but control panel is dead.

Cabby I spoke to Glenn on the phone yesterday and he offered to have someone have a quick look at it tomorrow but I'm away tonight. Thanks anyway, although if I can bale out of work early I might make it down this evening just before 5.

Thanks for all your responses and advice


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did you find the fault? 

Update please.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Drew said:


> Did you find the fault?
> 
> Update please.


Still not sorted but we are away now for a few weeks. It's a bit of a pain not having the water pump but we can live without the habitation lights.

Not impacted on our trip, will sort on our return


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you.

Drew


----------

